# Bath products



## Mama2010 (Aug 24, 2009)

What bath products do you use on your baby? My son is 6 weeks old and I just read about some of the dangers of Johnson&Johnson products (which is all we've used). What are some safer options?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

We use california baby or burts bees.

-Angela


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

You'll want to check this out, probably.

http://www.cosmeticsdatabase.com/

It's a searchable database of body care products and cosmetics. It lists the ingredients of each product, discusses potential safety issues for each ingredient, and then assigns a score for the product, so you can both find the safest products, and also understand WHY each product is considered safe or not so safe.

We use very diluted unscented castille soap in the bath, for all of us.


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

We use California Baby.


----------



## Mama2010 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks so much for that website, that is very helpful!


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

I am just finishing up the bottle of Burt's Bees I bought when DD was 2 weeks old. She is 16 months old now. I don't use much.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

California Baby here. We buy the bigger size shampoo/body wash with a pump, and it lasts over a year. It's very concentrated.


----------



## sarahdavida (Mar 21, 2008)

California Baby or Earth Mama Angel Baby...when I can´t stock up on those (we live abroad), I use Weleda, which is available here - mostly their Calendula bar soap.


----------



## Boot (Jan 22, 2008)

So far, just water. When she starts actually getting dirty I will use Weleda soap. She is 4 months now. My son is 3 and I have just started letting him have j&j bubble bath. It's cheap and I figure it won't hurt him now he's bigger.


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

We just use dr bronners castile soap. I can get it easily at a local grocery store.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

California Baby and Dr. Bronner's Baby Mild. I buy both from Target.


----------



## ThankfulMama (Dec 1, 2009)

California Baby. DD has food intolerances and Burts Bees has soy in it so I didn't want to risk it in the event she reacted topically too.


----------



## Caterina (Jul 18, 2008)

California Baby. I love the smell of the 'Calming' bodywash/shampoo. We just started our 2nd bottle when DD was about 18 months! I'm super sensitive and I use it too. DD and I both react to Dr. Bronner's Baby...


----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

Another vote for CA Baby. My children are turning six and still use it as a bath wash, shampoo, and sometimes bubble bath. They take baths daily and their skin is never dry. My son had Keratosis Pilaris and CA Baby never irritated his skin. (I used Burts Bees and Jason's Earths Best first but they both irritated his skin.)


----------



## mojobin (Jun 9, 2010)

Burt's Bees wash or Dr. Bronner's wash; California Baby Calendula Cream on face, neck, and bum (this is my absolute favorite product ever!); and I have used several super mild lotions in combination with an olive/hemp oil, beeswax, calendula and lavender salve I made on the rest of her body (unless she has broken out with a dermatitis type rash then I use the California Baby - did I mention I LOVE it?).


----------



## KikaKika (Jul 7, 2007)

Dr.Bronner's (baby mild - diluted further) & Weleda









On that note - how much do you dilute your Dr.Bronner's ?


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Our Dr. Bronner's for bath soap is diluted 50/50. For an infant, I would do it with even more water, though.


----------



## KikaKika (Jul 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
Our Dr. Bronner's for bath soap is diluted 50/50. For an infant, I would do it with even more water, though.

Thank Llyra! So it should be fine if I do 1 part soap + 3 or 4 parts water?
I was wondering if I'm overdiluting


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KikaKika* 
Thank Llyra! So it should be fine if I do 1 part soap + 3 or 4 parts water?
I was wondering if I'm overdiluting









You'll know you're over-diluting when you can't get any kind of lather at all.


----------



## KikaKika (Jul 7, 2007)

It's hard to tell, since I use foamer, so it makes plenty of foam (without foam there is hardly any lather.








So far - it's been great, no skin reactions (and I saw several babies with reactions to Dr.Bronner's, but those parents did not dilute).


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caterina* 
California Baby. I love the smell of the 'Calming' bodywash/shampoo. We just started our 2nd bottle when DD was about 18 months! I'm super sensitive and I use it too. DD and I both react to Dr. Bronner's Baby...

I love the CA Baby "Calming" line. We use the bodywash/shampoo & the conditioner for DS.


----------



## amber87507 (Jan 21, 2003)

I personally didnt use any bath products on my son when he was that little, just water worked fine till he really got "dirty."
They dont need shampoo either.
It's way chaper that way too lol.


----------



## Jaesun's Dad (Feb 19, 2010)

Another vote for California Baby. Found at Whole Foods amongst many other places.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

Dr. Bronner's Baby Mild for hair and body followed up with a massage of high quality coconut oil.


----------

